# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Arthroscopic surgery on my shoulder (bone spur)

## jerseyboy

Over years of working on cars the doc says I've developed a bone spur in my left shoulder. The two bones are actually rubbing together and he recommended arthroscopic surgery. Has anyone had this procedure done and more importantly, how long was your recovery? The pain has really screwed up my training. Heavy inclines or military presses are out. My bench has gone down because the pain makes my left arm give out. Flies hurt like hell too and I can't even do squats cause I can't get my arm up over the bar. I don't need to tell you how frustrating an injury can be. I'm seriously considering getting the surgery done but the doc says I'll be out of work for 6 weeks.

----------


## frank2738

in same boat bro. both shoulders & elbows for me.

----------


## skullsmasher

I know exactly how you feel, thats the same exact surgery/symptoms I had.

here is my advice:

1. REST FOR AT LEAST # MONTHS after the surgery, NO WEIGHTLIFTING, sorry but its for the best.

2. THERA BANDS before and after you lift when you start out, build up slow.

3. ICE after you lift and HEAT before you lift.

4. STOP if there is ANY pain when lifting, warm up very very thoroughly. 

It took my almost a year to get back to semi-normal ROM but, it was still a big help.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

hey bud, sounds like they are gonna do an acromaplasty on ya, when i had my labrums fixed, the doc said he would take of the little bit of bone to prevent such problems as yours. Well, i had both shoulder labrums fixed and ancromaplasty done and they are fine. For labrum surgery i needed to take 4 months of each side, but if just having acromium worked on its just bone, and i would think you could get back to lifting much sooner. There is alota swelling with that bone work though. but i think maybe a month and u should start liftin again. U gain it back fast. 
i persoanlly would just get it done and try to work it out with your work somehow if u can. good luck

----------


## steve147

> Over years of working on cars the doc says I've developed a bone spur in my left shoulder. The two bones are actually rubbing together and he recommended arthroscopic surgery. Has anyone had this procedure done and more importantly, how long was your recovery? The pain has really screwed up my training. Heavy inclines or military presses are out. My bench has gone down because the pain makes my left arm give out. Flies hurt like hell too and I can't even do squats cause I can't get my arm up over the bar. I don't need to tell you how frustrating an injury can be. I'm seriously considering getting the surgery done but the doc says I'll be out of work for 6 weeks.


Hi, 
I had the exact problem as you, bone spur. It got so bad i couldn't bench the bar, i couldn't squat.. not being able to get my arm into position and i couldn't do any shoulder work t all. Also i couldn't sleep on my shoulder. 

I was like this for 9 months before surgery and done some major damage. I had the surgery finally and i have to say i am ecstatic with the results.

This is how it will be, 
1. You will be in major pain for 2 to 3 days after operation. 
2. 1 week after you will go to rehab twice per week.
3. 3 weeks you will gain some good movement.
4. for 3 months you will notice your shoulder improving each day.

I went back to train after about 2 and half months and due to muscle memory i am back to where i was before the Op. Been back for 5 weeks...

Make sure you have the operation man. Dont leave it before it gets too bad.

Good luck.

----------


## skullsmasher

I was taking 3-4 vicodin at night just to sleep. Expect to have a horrible experience for the first 3-4 days even if you are a very strong peron mentally. The pain and discomfort was out of this world. I had to try to sleep sitting up yada yada but, it WILL go away and you will be better

----------


## steve147

> I was taking 3-4 vicodin at night just to sleep. Expect to have a horrible experience for the first 3-4 days even if you are a very strong peron mentally. The pain and discomfort was out of this world. I had to try to sleep sitting up yada yada but, it WILL go away and you will be better


Skull I'm assuming you mean after the Op. Man I can't bring myself to take medication because it makes me sick. I tell you though the three days after the Op I thought to myself if i die right now, i won't complain...

How did you end up after the Op, how long has it been? and are you 100% now of less?

----------


## jerseyboy

Well right now it's not unbearable. Just hurts in certain positions. As of late I've started feeling a shooting pain through the back of my shoulder.

----------


## skullsmasher

> Skull I'm assuming you mean after the Op. Man I can't bring myself to take medication because it makes me sick. I tell you though the three days after the Op I thought to myself if i die right now, i won't complain...
> 
> How did you end up after the Op, how long has it been? and are you 100% now of less?


I am about I would say......50% better than I was before the op, it being over a year now since I had it. Not "normal" but....close, though I will probly never be "normal"

----------


## skullsmasher

> Well right now it's not unbearable. Just hurts in certain positions. As of late I've started feeling a shooting pain through the back of my shoulder.


by yer shoulder blade almost?

----------


## jerseyboy

> by yer shoulder blade almost?


Yeah exactly. The problem is I'm not in a finacial position to be out of work right now. Being it's my left shoulder it's not so bad but I would really love to have a normal workout again someday. I'm not training for a show or anything right now but I really don't want to get out of shape. I've worked hard to get where at and I'm afraid of what it will do to me phsychologically. I can still do lower body I suppose which really does need some catching up. No squats though.

----------


## GrandRimmer

You guys are really depressing me! I just started lifting again after taking two months off. My shoulder had been killing me for about six months to the point that all my weights dropped by about 30% and couldn't do shoulder workouts at all. Shoulder started feeling much better during the break (i.e. could actually sleep on my left side at night), but now only two weeks back hitting the weights the pain is creeping back. 
#%&!!! I guess I should go see an orthopedic...

----------


## jerseyboy

I just had my first pain free workout in months last night thanks to 600mg a week of deca . I threw up some 100 pound dumbbells and did 9 reps on incline and then had plenty more in me to do flat bench. It was like a miracle. I love deca.

----------

